# [ 2012 ] Kauai Airport Lei Greeting



## Dave*H (Jun 8, 2012)

I was considering purchasing a lei greeting for our arrival.  Alternatively, it looks like the Lihue airport has a flower shop where we could just stop in and pick something out.  I can't find much info about the flower shop however.

Anybody have any experience and opinions on these options.  I was guessing the flower shop might be less expensive but who knows.  The greeters don't have the high overhead of airport location rent.

Thanks!


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 8, 2012)

_The flower shop is *inside* security.  When you get off the plane, the "stream of folks" takes you to Baggage Claim which is *outside* of security.  If you want the flower shop, turn left when you exit the plane and it will take you into the main "lobby" area where the flower shop is located.  It's a tiny airport...so you won't get lost.

Personally, I would wait until you get settled and get one at a local's house...or even WalMart.  Many timeshares and most hotels give you a lei greeting....so you might want to wait._


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2012)

I set up a lei greeting for my son and daughter in February. I can't remember
The company name but it cost about $21 each. Just Google lei greetings Kauai.
They are waiting with your name on a sign right by the door when you go to
Baggage. They were surprised and thought it was great. I think it's worth doing
Once.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2012)

I prefer to buy my own. Several years ago I prepaid for a lei greeting for three people. The company never showed up. When I tried to complain, they gave me a runaround, and it was too late to challege the credit card charge. I felt cheated.

I'm told the leis at Costco and WalMart are nice, and very affordable. I'll be buying one on Kauai tomorrow, so I'll be able to let you know what I find.

Dave


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 8, 2012)

You can also buy leis at the grocery store.


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 8, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I'll be buying one on Kauai tomorrow, so I'll be able to let you know what I find.
> 
> Dave



That would be great.  I'm torn between the options.  I'd likely get a lot of brownie points if leis were waiting at the airport, provided it worked out.  I've read more than one review where it didn't.  On the other hand, I'm guessing I would get something better for the money at Costco or WalMart, just don't know for sure, and it loses the element of surprise.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 8, 2012)

Dave*H said:


> That would be great.  I'm torn between the options.  I'd likely get a lot of brownie points if leis were waiting at the airport, provided it worked out.  I've read more than one review where it didn't.  On the other hand, I'm guessing I would get something better for the money at Costco or WalMart, just don't know for sure, and it loses the element of surprise.



If the element of surprise is important, maybe call your resort and ask who they recommend for a greeting company.  I called ahead last year for friends and arranged for a floral arrangement and card to be in the room when they arrived at the hotel. I have two hours tomorrow between our arrival in LIH and SIL's flight, and plan to get her a lei to surprise her - it's her first trip to Kauai.  I'll post about what I find.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I prefer to buy my own. Several years ago I prepaid for a lei greeting for three people. The company never showed up. When I tried to complain, they gave me a runaround, and it was too late to challege the credit card charge. I felt cheated.
> 
> I'm told the leis at Costco and WalMart are nice, and very affordable. I'll be buying one on Kauai tomorrow, so I'll be able to let you know what I find.
> 
> Dave



I am so jealous.  Our Kauai trip isn't until 8/3.


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 8, 2012)

For this trip, we are renting a house so calling the resort is not an option.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a great idea.  We leave 9/1 for Kauai.  WE are taking our daughter and her boyfriend for their first trip to Hawaii in honor of our daughter graduating Physician Assistant Master Program.  I would love to hear more. It would be a nice surprise for our daughter.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2012)

I did find the one that I used, here's the link.

http://www.hawaiidiscount.com/services/kauai/leigreetings/lihue-airport.htm

They were waiting for us and if it's your first trip to Kauai, they will help you 
Around the airport and give advise about the island activities.

Otherwise,you can get leis pretty much any where on the island. We bought the
Standard lei and it was very nice. I would recommend them.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2012)

We arrived today in Lihue, got the rental car, and dashed over to Walmart. They had a variety of choices, ranging from $10 to $40. We settled on one kind of in the mid-range, and it was nice. The lei stand at the airport had more fragrant types, but they didn't look as nice. Prices were higher at the airport. The greeters at the airport were giving away Vanda irchid leis, which were pretty, but have no scenr.

If you want the easiest way to go, choose a greeter company. If you want a better selection, go buy your own.

Dave


----------



## daventrina (Jun 11, 2012)

Dave*H said:


> Anybody have any experience and opinions on these options.  I was guessing the flower shop might be less expensive but who knows.  The greeters don't have the high overhead of airport location rent.
> Thanks!



Never spent the $$$ before.  But for our 35th anniversary trip in October, booked the lie greeting online by checking the box at the bottom of the confirmation form when I bought our tickets  on Hawaiianair.com. It was ~$30 for two... Hope she likes them


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 11, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> If you want the easiest way to go, choose a greeter company. If you want a better selection, go buy your own.


Thanks for checking it out.  I still have a couple of weeks to decide, but at this point, I think I'm leaning toward the greeter option of the surprise element.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 11, 2012)

One thing about the lei greetings.   It's all fine and dandy giving them to the women in your party...but once you get to the place you're staying at...then what?   Putting them in the fridge to "stay alive" only goes so far.

Better to splurge on a lunch/dinner or activity IMO.   Those things you can take with you.


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 11, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> One thing about the lei greetings.   It's all fine and dandy giving them to the women in your party...but once you get to the place you're staying at...then what?   Putting them in the fridge to "stay alive" only goes so far.
> 
> Better to splurge on a lunch/dinner or activity IMO.   Those things you can take with you.



True enough, but how about both?  They can wear the lei when we splurge on a lunch or dinner.  Hawaii is not a cheap trip.  Compared to the other costs for travel, lodging, and other planned activities, $20-25 for a lei is pretty small item.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2012)

She'll like it a lot. You are both sure to get 'lei'd'! Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Jim


----------



## daventrina (Jun 11, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> Better to splurge on a lunch/dinner or activity IMO.   Those things you can take with you.


That's what we've always done... but somethings are special ( like our 35th ... geeezzzz can't believe that its been that long already. Seems like we just started yesterday. I'm sure we were having drinks with Denise M at the Westin yesterday for our 30th) , and Hawaiian sure made it easy.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 11, 2012)

We got a lei greeting for our son and his friend when we all went to Kauai.  They blushed but seemed pleased.  The greeter also put all our luggage on a cart and got us correctly to the rental car area. (we knew where we were going but she was so helpful we didn't have the heart to let her know.) 

We were given a lei greeting on our first trip.  Most people really like it...once.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 12, 2012)

I still remember my first trip to Hawaii when they did the greeting for free to just welcome you to Hawaii! Sad you now have to pay and set it up. This just wrecks the whole thing for me. I would never spend the money to have a phony greeting. Rather spend the money on something important like dinner. 

 Its like you need to pay to have a friends!:hysterical: 

 PHILL12:annoyed:


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Phill12 said:


> I still remember my first trip to Hawaii when they did the greeting for free to just welcome you to Hawaii! Sad you now have to pay and set it up. This just wrecks the whole thing for me. I would never spend the money to have a phony greeting. Rather spend the money on something important like dinner.
> 
> Its like you need to pay to have a friends!:hysterical:
> 
> PHILL12:annoyed:



Exactly, one lei greeting that you have to pay for is just enough.   Wife even insisted that I didn't purchase one when we were there back in April.   I also remember when it was free (Northwest and Hawaiian specifically).


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 12, 2012)

A couple of years ago we were staying at the Royal Hawaiian and we were walking out of the resort and we saw a lady wearing the most beautiful lei. We stopped her and commented on how pretty it was and she thanked us. We had never seen such a beautiful lei and the flowers were so unusual and fragrant. We turned to leave and she stopped us and gave the lei to my wife and said that we would appreciate it more than she would. That was the best "free" Hawaiian lei and that women really spread the Hawaiian spirit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but we have found that booking a Lei Greeting through the Hawaiian Airlines website seems to be the cheapest option for a Lei Greeting, $16.50pp for a standard lei greeting.

We will be going to Hawaii in November and there will be one person with us that has never been to Hawaii. We think we will just buy one greeting for them since it is their first time to the islands. The rest of us will pick one up at Costco or the grocery store. Can't see forking out over $75 for lei greetings for five of us.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's a good idea and I 'm sure he or she will enjoy it.


----------



## Dori (Sep 29, 2013)

I was thrilled when we checked into Wyndham Bali Hai two weeks ago and they presented me with a beautiful lei. They do this for all of their guests, I am sure. I loved it!

Dori


----------

